# Need help keeping My betta alive!



## caseystarr (May 8, 2008)

I got a new Betta Fish in April...and he was doing good for a while....now he just sits at the bottom of the tank and hardly swims around. Am I supposed to keep his filter and light on all the time? should I take out the plastic plants that came with the aquarium? Right now I feed him... BettaMin tropical Medley. I cant tell if he eats enough or to little, because the filter eats it up after a few minutes. I really don't want him to die.....so if anyone can help!!!!! Please!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Fish have biological cycles just like we do, so it's usually a good idea to give them constant light for at least 8 hours a day. The filter should stay on constantly.

Do you know your water parameters? Those would help us figure out what's wrong. Also, do you have a heater for the tank? If the water is too cold, a betta will get pretty lethargic.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

Another good tip re: Bettas that I picked up from some Betta owners at the pet store is to put a small mirror on the outside of his tank so he can see his reflection. He'll become more active if he thinks he has an "opponent" to posture to. In reality it will be his own reflection, but he won't realize that. A few different people told me that because they are used to sparring with their own kind, this competitive movement keeps them healthier and happier. If he seems like he's getting over stressed, though, just remove the mirror for a while.

I used to do this with my male Bettas (don't have any right now) and they really liked it. One even stalked his reflection like a cat does. It was hysterical, but he seemed really happy.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

what is ur tank temp cause if u keep him at 78 he will be much more activie


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

what i used to do, during feeding time only, is turn off the filter (or set it to low flow) then feed him. then as soon as he's done turn it back on


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I also turn my filter off when I feed..


----------



## Cashay (Oct 11, 2007)

GeegaFish said:


> Another good tip re: Bettas that I picked up from some Betta owners at the pet store is to put a small mirror on the outside of his tank so he can see his reflection. He'll become more active if he thinks he has an "opponent" to posture to. In reality it will be his own reflection, but he won't realize that. A few different people told me that because they are used to sparring with their own kind, this competitive movement keeps them healthier and happier. If he seems like he's getting over stressed, though, just remove the mirror for a while.
> 
> I used to do this with my male Bettas (don't have any right now) and they really liked it. One even stalked his reflection like a cat does. It was hysterical, but he seemed really happy.


 DONT leave the mirror there all day, Just show him his reflection every so often, Not even everyday...


----------

